# Douglas might need surgery



## Moonfall (Nov 16, 2012)

So Douglas has not been himself lately. This past week he will not play, does not like walks, cowers from me and runs, rarely wags his tail, and won't make any eye contact. He also has a lump at the site of a vaccine.

Long story short, tonight we were at the vet.

The vet said he will need to have the lump removed if it is still there at his recheck in 10 days. It may turn into a sarcoma if not he said.

So I am worried and nervous and trying to cheer him up.

He wasn't right a couple days ago and then I did what a trainer told me (I did not agree in the first place with it) and he lost it completely yesterday. He seems a bit better today but all this morning he was still not acting right.

Keep my little dude in your thoughts.


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Sorry to hear that he's not feeling well. Hopefully the lump will disappear on its own and he won't need surgery!


----------



## I<3Charlie-chi (Feb 25, 2011)

Aww poor Douglas  hope he's better soon xx


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

If he's still not acting right after a few days of being vaccinated, I would get him to the vet. It sounds like he's not tolerating the vac well. Hope he starts to feeling better soon. You might try a warm compress on the lump.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

woodard2009 said:


> If he's still not acting right after a few days of being vaccinated, I would get him to the vet. It sounds like he's not tolerating the vac well. Hope he starts to feeling better soon. You might try a warm compress on the lump.


I was wondering if it is a reaction too


----------



## Moonfall (Nov 16, 2012)

He was at the vet yesterday. They told us he might need surgery and he goes back next friday.

The vaccine was given on the 21st of december. He was very sick right after but then seemed better, then got the lump and now he's acting weird.

But rest assured he's under the vet's watch. He's being well cared for.


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Moonfall said:


> He was at the vet yesterday. They told us he might need surgery and he goes back next friday.
> 
> The vaccine was given on the 21st of december. He was very sick right after but then seemed better, then got the lump and now he's acting weird.
> 
> But rest assured he's under the vet's watch. He's being well cared for.


What vaccine was this?


----------



## Moonfall (Nov 16, 2012)

He had three. The Distemper/parvo combo, the Bordatella, and 3 year rabies. The lump seems to be in the location of the rabies shot.

They said it might be a reaction and that lumps like that can turn into sarcomas and need to go if it hangs around until next week. If it goes away he will not need surgery.


----------



## Moonfall (Nov 16, 2012)

Douglas got checked again. The lump did shrink- it is about a 3rd of the size.

No surgery for us! Hooray!


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

One of my chi's got something like that after a pain shot from surgery. It was removed, but proved to be the body's trying to encapsulate the shot. Benign.


----------



## TedZeplin (Jan 14, 2014)

Oh no I hope he's ok, xxxxxxx


----------



## Kalisee (Jun 1, 2012)

Good no surgery! Kalisee had the same thing when she got her rabies shot, that lump lasted for weeks. I was worried in the beginning but the vet said that the rabies shot can do that, create a knot that can last a month to 6 weeks. 

Glad your Douglas is good!


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

Glad he's okay! State regulations make us get all these vaccinations for our pets! We are making pharmaceutical companies rich!


----------



## Teddy76 (Aug 28, 2012)

Glad to hear Douglas doesn't need surgery 




x


----------

